# Shooting golf balls with a slingshot (catapult)



## JoergS

Hello,

I am a newbie here, my name is Jörg, 45, a German.

I am not even a golfer (I don't think I am talented at all for your sport). My biggest hobby is to design and make slingshots. I present my work on youtube, and my little success is a lasting source of joy for me.

YouTube - JoergSprave's Channel

One of my more recent projects was to design a slingshot that shoots golf balls. That is not easy, slingshot ammo is usually a lot smaller and much less heavy. But it worked!

Here:

YouTube - Shooting Golf Balls From Huge Homemade Slingshot

I can shoot a golf ball at around 44 m/s (144 fps). I know that this is slow in comparison with what you guys do, but I am fairly accurate and the ball flies far.

I thought you might get a kick from this, and also I have a few questions.

What would you say is the average speed of a golf ball (when launched the proper way)? What I found searching the web was confusing.

And how important is the spin, really? I can't spin a golf ball when I shoot it from my slingshot, obviously. 

Do you think it would be appropriate to ask at a local golf club if they let me test my slingshot at their driving range? I am a bit scared, they will probably think I am just a lunatic (which might be not so far away from the truth, in fact).

Thanks, and greetings from summertime Germany

Jörg


----------



## FrogsHair

Interesting, but I have seen golf balls launched with a sling shot before. There is a local park that actually holds sling shot golf tournaments. I think the targets are about 50-60 yards apart, but not sure. The park has a frisbee golf course on it also. As for the average ball speed when hit with a golf club (driver), I would have a guess at about 142mph off the cub face. Swing Speed vs. Ball Speed | Instant Golf Lesson This assuming the average swing speed is around 95 mph which is what I read some where before. Spin when applied to a golf ball helps it stay stable, and keeps it in the air longer. It's the spin coupled with the ball's dimples that provide "lift". I think it is the dimples, more than spin that gives the ball more distance. If you were to take a "smooth" golf ball with no dimples, all other things being equal, the ball would not travel as far as one with dimples. In other words, less "lift" is being provided to the ball. As for letting you try your sling shot at a driving range, I would guess some would, and some wouldn't. You purchase their balls, and chances might be pretty good that they would let you.

Before I actually took up the game of golf, I use to hit golf balls with a wooden baseball bat. The ball went a long ways, much farther than I could ever hit my driver.


----------



## Surtees

wow that pretty cool 44m/s is pretty quick thats 98 mph or 158 kph it would be great to see the distance you could get out of it


----------



## 373

I hate brussel sprouts. When I was a kid, my mother bought them frozen and I would get rid of them by using them as slingshot ammo. They make a nice green squishy mark when they hit something hard.

There's a park near here with a Frisbee golf course, but I'm not sure how you would adopt the short shots to a slingshot. How would you hole out?


----------



## JoergS

Well, just by shooting very lightly at the hole, probably have the ball rolling for the last few inches.


----------



## JoergS

Have been at the Gevelsberg club today and shot from their driving range!

You shoot uphill on that range, which of course limits the distance a bit, but I shot the golf ball about 190 yards.

The pro who works at that club, Steffen Bents, was very impressed with my results. He was able to shoot more far with his best club (a lightweight titanium), but for a total beginner I achieved excellent results.

Video will follow!

Greetings from Germany 


Jörg


----------



## broken tee

*coundn't resist. had to start something*



Surtees said:


> wow that pretty cool 44m/s is pretty quick thats 98 mph or 158 kph it would be great to see the distance you could get out of it


Better than your club speed, huh


----------



## Surtees

I know that I dont swing a club at 100mph....


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I know that I dont swing a club at 100mph....


Okay, that was a serious comeback, let's seeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Oh! wilson golf balls are better then sirexon(sic)


----------



## Surtees

and as we all know Aussie beer is better then Yank beer!


----------



## broken tee

*We got to do better than this*

You mean "FOSTERS" Australia's gift to the world.


----------



## Surtees

Gift???? you mean joke to the world


----------



## broken tee

How about a pic tour of your favorite course/s I would but as much as I know computers I haven't yet figured out how to put pics in the message area.


----------



## Surtees

Bob to get a pic that would require getting to the course which has been issue lately I thought that I get there this weekend but I sick..... ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I just cant win atm.


----------



## broken tee

Hey! your to young to get ill. but get well my friend so we can take shots at one another:headbang:


----------



## Surtees

I'm on the mended Bob I just had a cold/flu thing nothing serious


----------

